# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  ~!~ Muhabbat Kuch Be Nahin ~!~

## Primrose

*Agraaz k Gehray pardoon men Alfaaz k Jhootay Rangoon See
Har Shahas Muhabbat Karta hai, Halan K Muhabbat Kuch b Nahin
Kia Tum He Itnay Dilkash Ho Ya Meri Nazar Ka Dhoka Hai
Men Tum Se Muhabbat Karta hoon, Halan K Muhabbat Kuch b Nahin..*

----------


## Nutter

Mohabbat se is kaar-Khaane mein hai
Mohabbat se sab kuch zamaane mein hai

Mohabbat se hai intizaam-e-jahaan
Mohabbat se gardish mein hai aasmaan


Yeh mera khayal hai...

----------


## Fairy

Halan k muhabbat kuch bhi nahin..

Hmm....nice Primrose  :Smile:  keep sharing  :Smile:

----------


## villies

very gud primorose
keep postin

----------

